# Urology



## shajuanda (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what the appropriate cpt code is for a Laser Ablation of a residual regrowth of a prostatic tissue, and a Removal of a prostatic urethral stone would be?


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Aug 12, 2010)

CPT 55873, Cryosurgical ABLATION of the PROSTATE (includes ultrasonic guidance and monitoring).

for the removal of the urethral stone, would need to see the documentation as to how this procedure was carried out.


----------

